# Decorative paddles



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Have been playing with creating decorative paddles to hang on the wall. Lots of different wildlife designs floating around in my head. Don't have Scott's painting abilities, so just have to stick to stain..


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

The reasoning behind "Up the river without a ......"

Dave those are fabulous. More than wild life out there.
Just think, if others dont like em, whack!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

UglySign said:


> The reasoning behind "Up the river without a ......"
> 
> Dave those are fabulous. More than wild life out there.
> Just think, if others dont like em, whack!


That is true. Living in northern Minnesota, I tend to have woods and water on the brain..
Thanks.

><((((º>¸.·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º>
`·.¸¸.·´><((((º>`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º>


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice work! They would be a good addition to hunting, fishing or lake cabins. 
I have several old gun stocks that I would like to do something similar with.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Those are GREAT! I love it, may I use that idea down here in FL?
Just so I'd know how to price them, stained vs painted. Scott, what's your painting fee on something like that. LOL


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

I have been thinking about pulling kitchen cabinet doors and doing something. I haven't passed it by the wife yet though.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

those are a stellar idea, and well made. HMMM possibly someone may steel that idea... I m not saying who.. but I have my suspicions...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Have been playing with creating decorative paddles to hang on the wall. Lots of different wildlife designs floating around in my head. Don't have Scott's painting abilities, so just have to stick to stain..


story please.

Did you buy paddles, than carve them, or do a 2 sided carve to make the entire thing? people want to know..


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Scottart said:


> story please.
> 
> Did you buy paddles, than carve them, or do a 2 sided carve to make the entire thing? people want to know..


HaHa. Not much of a story. I wanted to try my hand at modeling something in Aspire (2 rail sweep and vectors), so I chose a paddle (as I had been given a lasered one as a gift). These were made single sided from a 1x6x36" piece of whatever I had laying around. Used a 1/2" end and ball nose for the paddle itself, 1/16 TBN for lake scene.

Once I had the paddle model created, it was just a matter of adding text, clipart or models from Design and Make. BTW, there is a paddle in their model clipart..

Add acrylic paint or stain and lacquer. See, not much of a story.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job, those look really sharp !


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

2muchsanding said:


> I have been thinking about pulling kitchen cabinet doors and doing something. I haven't passed it by the wife yet though.


I had the same idea and my wife said "your not touching my cabinets!".


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Make mini ones for cabinet door handles.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Make mini ones for cabinet door handles.

And then carve the doors.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Those look fabulous, Dave! How long did they take to make, start to finish, or at least ready for the finish?

David


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

difalkner said:


> Those look fabulous, Dave! How long did they take to make, start to finish, or at least ready for the finish?
> 
> David


Thanks. Depends on the paddle. The paddle itself took less than 45 minutes using a .5 end mill for rough and .5 ball nose for finish. The text did not take long at all. The cabin scene including the dish, took a couple hours with 1/16" tapered ball nose with a 6% stepover for no sanding. Probably should have used rest machining to speed things up.

Finishing is my bottle neck right now as I only have a small heated area in my shop which doesn't allow for spraying finishes and with high temps below zero lately, it is a REAL challenge.

All in all, a pretty quick and easy project. I can see a few of these in my future. All ready have several more designs done and more ideas in my head.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> Make mini ones for cabinet door handles.
> 
> And then carve the doors.


John,

Do you remember what size ballnose you used on these door panels. They really look nice!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

1/4 end mill for the rough cut

1/8 ball nose for the finish cut

Could have probably used a 3/16 and got the same results. These are maple, which carves really really nice.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Those paddles certainly make for great displays. The one I remember from my early school days were nowhere as detailed....or maybe they were just worn down. I didn't often see them in use as unlike my Mother I don't have eyes in the back of my head


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't have a boat (not even an anchor tattoo) but I really like those Dave... very nice.

John's doors are really nice too.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

beltramidave said:


> That is true. Living in northern Minnesota, I tend to have woods and water on the brain..
> Thanks.
> 
> ><((((º>¸.·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º>
> `·.¸¸.·´><((((º>`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º>


I love your text fish, that might make an interesting carve for a sign.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dave Great project. I like your paddle better than the Design&Make models that they have for sale. I like all three of them. Looks like the one you just v-carved turned out nice without the dish. 
I might have to make one for my brother-in-law that lives on a lake in Michigan.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

MEBCWD said:


> I love your text fish, that might make an interesting carve for a sign.


I borrowed that from one of the local fishing guides. You are right though, that would make for a neat carve.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

MEBCWD said:


> Dave Great project. I like your paddle better than the Design&Make models that they have for sale. I like all three of them. Looks like the one you just v-carved turned out nice without the dish.
> I might have to make one for my brother-in-law that lives on a lake in Michigan.


The Design and Make paddle is too flat for a dish. I tapered my paddle to be more realistic with the thinnest end around .3" thick. The dish was .3" deep. I also used the multiply component for the lake scene dish. Could use thicker material than .75 if you wanted a deeper dish. I set out for a double sided carve, but decided that if it was going to hang on a wall, I didn't need it.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

They look wonderful


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Very smart man, congrats


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Those are sharp looking. And the stain really brings out the design.


----------

